# Another Uber-Simple Engine



## SignalFailure (Dec 21, 2009)

I took the essentials for this from a 1963 Popular Mechanics engine. This is the first full assembly (minus flywheel) but I'm not sure if it'll run yet - I plan to run this on air only which means it has to operate at <10psi to suit my aquarium pump!

The bore is 12.5mm and it's made from mild steel, cast iron (cylinder block) and brass. It's straighforward (if blocky) machining although the crank and eccentric strap are file work (well I bored the 'ole for the eccentric then filed it up to shape).

For metric builders, plans are just about done too, I'll upload them shortly (but only if it runs!!).


----------



## SignalFailure (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's all the bits...


----------



## ironman (Dec 22, 2009)

I have built 3 of those engines and they are great runners. Mine have round cylinders and I used 2 columns. ironman


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 22, 2009)

We want videos!! th_rulze ;D ;D Another nicely done engine Paul. This type of engine really knocks me out, both for its simplistic design and good looks. Bravo!

BC1
Jim


----------

